# New max output claim for the stock alternator



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

I could see just because by only adding grounding cables and upgraded wiring, makes a big difference all around. A low amp alternator wouldn't have this much impact after upgrading all those components.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## loganste123 (Dec 31, 2013)

nick993 said:


> I could see just because by only adding grounding cables and upgraded wiring, makes a big difference all around. A low amp alternator wouldn't have this much impact after upgrading all those components.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


The question is, how long will it last at that high of demand.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm guessing that as soon as GM sees the "non-factory" wiring, forget about warranty claims for electrical issues. Otherwise, they'd be replacing all of those bad Chinese factory originals with something else.


----------



## loganste123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Jim Frye said:


> I'm guessing that as soon as GM sees the "non-factory" wiring, forget about warranty claims for electrical issues. Otherwise, they'd be replacing all of those bad Chinese factory originals with something else.


Ive already have done the big 3, also, Im out of warrenty


----------



## kastner03 (May 24, 2014)

have you checked with Ohio generator? I talked to them in feb and they said they had something in the works for our cars.... haven't had the desire to check back.... left the big system in my jeep and went smaller in this car


----------



## loganste123 (Dec 31, 2013)

kastner03 said:


> have you checked with Ohio generator? I talked to them in feb and they said they had something in the works for our cars.... haven't had the desire to check back.... left the big system in my jeep and went smaller in this car


Ive been on them for awhile, there in the process of making one, but JS Alternators just shipped me my 200 amp alt. looks like thats about all we will get


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

I've ready somewhere that our stock alternator is 180... which is incredible because i think my civics stock is 80 or 100. I say use the OEM alternator if you experience issues with lights dimming etc. start looking for an upgrade


----------



## loganste123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Although it says 130A on the ALT itself I may have to test it at a later date. I just went ahead and bought a true 200amp alt.


----------

